# Copadichromis Trewavasae 'Lupingu'



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Been growing out a small group of these for the last several months. Recently, a male has fully colored up. I made a video that includes footage of them growing up along the way. These fish are still in a 40 breeder with some Aulonocara Reds at the moment. Will be in a 6' tank once I stop being lazy...

Enjoy in HD


----------



## Marconi (Oct 7, 2013)

Yes Sir...amazing fish


----------



## Mudkicker (Apr 2, 2003)

Great video and sound editing too!!!
One of the nicest fish I've ever kept, I'm still pissed off that he died and I can't find any locally either.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm hoping to have a few males colored up when I move them to a bigger tank.

Good luck on your quest for a new male Mud.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

Amazing fish and definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Do you guys suggest Lupingu collection point only or are most similar? Looking at who has what to ship, I would like to add these to my 150g (90g to growout first) and am not seeing that exact collection point. This fish has always been on my list though.


----------



## VegasValleyCichlids (Oct 17, 2015)

that is one ******* video... Amazing job.. makes me want to buy 50 of this guys lol............


----------



## Sammo115 (Oct 9, 2015)

Might be off topic but what type of lighting are you using?


----------



## TTUhouston (Jul 22, 2013)

Just bought 10 EA 2" juvenile Copadichromis Trewavasae Msisi fireline that will be here today. Thanks for reminding me!


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Sammo115 said:


> Might be off topic but what type of lighting are you using?


Sorry for the late reply...
Current Satellite Freshwater+ LED


----------

